
9 Things Stanford B-School Won't Teach You - jmorin007
http://foundread.com/2008/01/17/9-things-stanford-b-school-wont-teach-you/
======
mnemonicsloth
This article has forced me to confront an ugly truth. I'm 27, and that's
_old_.

Is that English he's speaking?

